# Toronto's Best Mac Store?



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

CPUsed gets beat up a lot. Apple Store and Carbon get pretty good feedback. What store do you recommend?


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

It's probably a tie between the official Apple store and Carbon. Carbon is great and obviously less impersonal, but there will be times where you'll want to go straight to the official source. After all, Apple's known to give people replacement iPods on the spot if it's clear that there's no easy fix. It's a lot harder to justify drastic actions like that when you're a considerably smaller 3rd-party retailer, even one as recognized as Carbon.


----------



## migs (Apr 2, 2003)

Don't forget MACDOC!


----------



## ram55 (Jan 24, 2003)

MacDoc


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

I've been doing business with Creative Technologies for several years. Each time they have been very helpful in getting the right system for me. Excellent technical support whether by phone or system checkups. I highly recommend them for your next computer purchase. Ask for Quinten. 
As for any accessories, Carbon Computing.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, I only had 10 slots to fill. I used the Apple Store Locator function and excluded big chains (Future Shop, CompuSmart, Best Buy). MacDoc didn't even appear on the list. Is MacDoc Apple Authorized?


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

My favorite isn't there, so I'll do a write in vote: Canadian Computer


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> Unfortunately, I only had 10 slots to fill. I used the Apple Store Locator function and excluded big chains (Future Shop, CompuSmart, Best Buy). MacDoc didn't even appear on the list. Is MacDoc Apple Authorized?


Hmmmm.... maybe not! I searched it with "L5A 1H5", which is in Streetsville, and got places as far away as Brampton and Oakville, but no Macdoc.
Still, I'd rather shop there than at "Battery Plus" or "The Source".


----------



## clearNET (Apr 11, 2004)

DPI (Digital Prototypes) ~ superb service from Gary!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> CPUsed gets beat up a lot. Apple Store and Carbon get pretty good feedback. What store do you recommend?


I don't see the point of listing CPUsed.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

MacDoc is not an Authorized Reseller.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

elmer said:


> Still, I'd rather shop there than at "Battery Plus" or "The Source".


Odd that Apple lists those two, when really all they sell is iPods. Apple should clarify that.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

two best downtown Toronto stores are Carbon and Creative Technology.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'd recomend Canada Computers even though it isn't an Apple store,
Staple's also has provided me with many a good deal on hard drives.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

dolawren said:


> I'd recomend Canada Computers even though it isn't an Apple store,
> Staple's also has provided me with many a good deal on hard drives.


Well, officially, *Canada Computers* is in Markham instead of Toronto. The list could get quite long if we include the stores in all of the unofficial Toronto adjuncts, including Toronto's Eastern-most suburb, Ottawa, and the Toronto-bedroom-community of Wheatly.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

dolawren said:


> I'd recomend Canada Computers even though it isn't an Apple store,


So, your recommendation for Toronto's Best Mac Reseller is a store that doesn't sell Macs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

you might want to just look at the very long thread about best and worst mac store in the other forum that's been going for a week. DPI should be on this poll as it got a LOT of votes  (myself as well)


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I take that back it's in THIS forum. If it's limited to only 10 options the poll is not realyl fair, maybe it should just go away.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> So, your recommendation for Toronto's Best Mac Reseller is a store that doesn't sell Macs.


You betcha, It's a quick in and quick out kinda store,
Get what you need, Leave and be happy with what you bought.

Just can't beat that area either, College and Spadina area that is.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

SoyMac said:


> Well, officially, *Canada Computers* is in Markham instead of Toronto.


It is?
I thought it was in Kensington market,
At least it was there last time I shopped there a couple of months ago.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I have to second canada computers for things like DVD burners, hard drives, sometimes ram, and other items that doesn't need to come from a mac shop.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Too bad this didn't include Barrie. Mac Solutions here is run by a great, very knowledgeable guy. Unfortunately his shop was just broken into again, making his life a little harder and busier. Oh well. I like to take some of his Apple pamphlets to put in my office


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

dolawren said:


> It is?
> I thought it was in Kensington market,
> At least it was there last time I shopped there a couple of months ago.


Haha! I thought it was in _Kingston_! So I looked up the address on their website and it listed their address as Markham. Fooled me twice, shame on me!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

dolawren said:


> You betcha, It's a quick in and quick out kinda store,
> Get what you need, Leave and be happy with what you bought.


Just to clarify again, because I can be slow.

The best place to buy a Mac in Toronto is at a store that doesn't sell Macs?


----------



## M. Warren (Jan 4, 2002)

I voted Carbon, but just wanted to say that Saved By Technology is a great store. Good service and frequent seminars.

They're primarily an audio store though, so I rarely consider them for my Apple needs.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Just to clarify again, because I can be slow.
> 
> The best place to buy a Mac in Toronto is at a store that doesn't sell Macs?


OK...If you want to buy just the shell then you can't buy it at Canada Computers,
But you can buy a lot of nice components at Canada Computers that would
otherwise be over priced at a Mac dealer.

So buy a cheap shell at CPUsed or Carbon and then buy the rest at Canada Computers.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I don't see the point of listing CPUsed.


Wow! Somebody voted for them!


----------



## Peter Sensei (Jul 8, 2005)

I recently found Accurate technologies in willowdale, anyone have any experiences with them?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Interesting to see that "Saved by Technology" and "CPUsed" are the only two stores
chosen in T.O. to have the "Digital Tools for Musicians with award-winning
Guitarist Jamie Bonk seminar.

CPUsed details:
http://www.seminars.apple.com/cgi-b...stration.woa/10/wa/eventDetails?eventId=39139

Saved by Technology details:
http://www.seminars.apple.com/cgi-b...stration.woa/10/wa/eventDetails?eventId=38831


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Long n McQuade sells Apple Product - I work there so I have to list them


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

oh yea forgot L&M sells macs. I've dealt with L&M for 20 years, best music store period.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

migs said:


> Don't forget MACDOC!


interesting how macdoc got left off the list
hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

groovetube said:


> oh yea forgot L&M sells macs. I've dealt with L&M for 20 years, best music store period.


Thanks


----------



## dmg (Feb 4, 2003)

*not thilled with Carbon retail, corporate is really good*

I've been pleased with the corporate reps at Carbon, however I've found the retail workers on Queen Street to be a tad arogant. And don't show up a few minutes before closing no matter how much you're willing to spend. I'd say I'm sufficiently dissapointed in their retail staff to suggest to the corporate reps who read and post here that they really need to look in to it.

To put that in to perspective, I showed up at the Apple Store in Yorkdale about five minutes before closing to purchase an iPod nano shortly after they were released. I wanted a 4GB white as I'd heard of the black scratching issue. They didn't have any, only 4GB black. I ummed and awed and there was absolutely no pressure to buy or leave. So I bought the black, a dock, and socks. Their patience closed a sale. I was quite impressed.

One of my clients, one of the largest publishers in Canada uses Computer Systems Centre (http://csctoronto.com/store/index.php). I've had them quote on systems for me and I'm quite pleased with quotes and the level of service they provide to my client.

~dmg


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

Do we get a prize for most votes?  

I'm really happy to see the feedback that Carbon has been getting. I can honestly say, and not to sound Steve Ballmer-ish.. but I love this company. 

For those who don't know, I manage the retail store in Kitchener for my day job. We're really spreading the word about Macs here in Kitchener, with our visible location on King & Victoria. We hope to finally get our large Carbon Computing and Apple Reseller signs hung up soon, now that the exterior is finished. It's amazing how many potential new Mac people come in the store already, just by seeing the Carbon and Apple logo's in the window!










I'm always looking for ways to make the KW store better, and get even more Mac people on board. I'm just curious, those who voted for Carbon, what is it that you most like about Carbon? For those who didn't vote Carbon, what would could we change that would make you vote for Carbon? 

Although we get lots of people coming into the store through our sign-age, and other ads, the number one reason people come in the store, is through word of mouth and referrals from other Mac users. Thanks to everyone who does spread the word about us, and please keep it up!  

I'd appreciate any feedback on what we could do to make Carbon even better. Even if its not Carbon specific, it'd be interesting to see what you most look for in a business.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Peter Sensei said:


> I recently found Accurate technologies in willowdale, anyone have any experiences with them?


I bought my dual G5 PowerMac from them (last year).
Price was right.
Almost like a local mom and pop shop.

Not much interaction needed - called, reserved the unit, went in, paid and picked it up.

I live in the neighbourhood, so always happy to lend some local Mac support.

No support/service experience with them.

No real floor or things on display - go in knowing what you want.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

dmg said:


> I've been pleased with the corporate reps at Carbon, however I've found the retail workers on Queen Street to be a tad arogant. And don't show up a few minutes before closing no matter how much you're willing to spend. I'd say I'm sufficiently dissapointed in their retail staff to suggest to the corporate reps who read and post here that they really need to look in to it.
> 
> To put that in to perspective, I showed up at the Apple Store in Yorkdale about five minutes before closing to purchase an iPod nano shortly after they were released. I wanted a 4GB white as I'd heard of the black scratching issue. They didn't have any, only 4GB black. I ummed and awed and there was absolutely no pressure to buy or leave. So I bought the black, a dock, and socks. Their patience closed a sale. I was quite impressed.
> 
> ...


On the flip side, I've found Computer Systems Centre staff to be absolutely uninterested in helpful unless you've got big bucks or a corporate buyer. 

For retail stuff, I like Carbon and the AppleStore. Maybe it's their nice environments that make me like going there.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

CarbonJohn said:


> I'm always looking for ways to make the KW store better, and get even more Mac people on board. I'm just curious, those who voted for Carbon, what is it that you most like about Carbon? For those who didn't vote Carbon, what would could we change that would make you vote for Carbon?
> 
> I'd appreciate any feedback on what we could do to make Carbon even better. Even if its not Carbon specific, it'd be interesting to see what you most look for in a business.


How about putting a huge inflatable Apple on the roof?


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

dolawren said:


> How about putting a huge inflatable Apple on the roof?


We were going to do that!!! But, there is a stupid city By-law in Kitchener that prevents any business from displaying large inflatable fruit on their roofs.    

I thought about dressing up as iPod man, and working the sidewalk, but when I was done.. the suit didn't really look like an iPod and I didn't want to be mistaken for this guy.  

Maybe I should just ask Speck Products if they'll build me a 6'7" version of the iGuy!?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Well then...
How about some Andy Warhol style posters of Video iPods in all the windows,
You could use Photobooth to make the initial design.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

dolawren said:


> Well then...
> How about some Andy Warhol style posters of Video iPods in all the windows,
> You could use Photobooth to make the initial design.


Or maybe a... "Carbon Computing" sign, EhMax??! Surely Ron's got that in the budget to come... doesn't he??


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Freebies are always a nice touch.  
Maybe you get a t-shirt or a stack of blank CD-R's with every purchase over $100.

Or maybe it's bonus points (like a Shoppers Optimum Card)
Earn enough points through purchases to one day redeem for a free Dual PowerMac!!!...Disclaimer *This may take you 10 years.


----------



## dmg (Feb 4, 2003)

*I'm glad you're happy with them, I'm not*



satchmo said:


> On the flip side, I've found Computer Systems Centre staff to be absolutely uninterested in helpful unless you've got big bucks or a corporate buyer.
> 
> For retail stuff, I like Carbon and the AppleStore. Maybe it's their nice environments that make me like going there.


I really am glad that you're happy with Carbon, however, on the retail side, I'm not and have expressed this in a reply to a follow-up I received from their President. Bonus points to him for taking the trouble to follow-up.

However, I still found the staff on Queen Street to be unpleasant. And I wouldn't describe their store as a 'nice' environment. Simply put, the staff at the Apple store in Yorkdale were more pleasant and more helpful. Period.

I also pointed out to their President that although well positioned geographically for supporting the film industry, parking on Queen Street for those of us who don't live or work in the area is difficult at best. When people take the trouble to drive in from the 'burbs and struggle to park, they should be treated with respect and an over-abundance of pleasantness. I have found this not to be the case. Your experiences may be different. I hope they are.

I will continue to ask Carbon's corporate reps to quote on systems but for those quick, must have pick-ups, I'm going to go the Yorkdale Apple store where there is ample parking and a more pleasant attitude.

As for the above's experience with CSC, I'm a corporate customer and can't speak to their retail staff's attitude. I do hope that they are reading this thread and address the issue.

~dmg


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I've found that I've gotten the best service from stores like DV Shop, Accurate, Digital Prototypes, and Canadian Computer. They really seem to care and take the time with you if you're looking for something (not that I need that much hand holding, but it's nice to have when you're not sure if you should take product "a" or "b"). The Apple store must pump their people full of happy pills as they are always willing to help, but stay out of your way if you're just looking. I can't say that I've had the same experiences with shops like Carbon or CSC. That's not to say that they were bad, but just not as helpful as some of the stores that I mentioned.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

dmg said:


> I will continue to ask Carbon's corporate reps to quote on systems but for those quick, must have pick-ups, I'm going to go the Yorkdale Apple store where there is ample parking and a more pleasant attitude.
> 
> ~dmg


Dude, parking at Yorkdale is mega painful 
I find Queen St parking in the eve or weekend to be not too bad, or maybe I've always gotten lucky.

In general, I figure out what I want, shop around by phone and email, decide where I'm going to buy it from and do a quick in and out transaction.

If I'm browsing, try to find a quiet time and Carbon and Yorkdale are both good candidates - prefer Carbon cause there's usually a larger variety of goodies to browse through , but Yorkdale's closer to me.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

There is a city parking lot around the corner North of Queen and Broadview,
I'm not sure if it's on the map directions to the store, Maybe it should be.

http://www.greenp.com/tpa/parkinglocator/CarParks/East/45/45.jsp?LOCATOR_OPTION=11

D


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

parking is way better at carbon than the apple store. Last time I went to Yorkdale it was totally brutal for getting a spot, and it was a much longer walk than what I get at Carbon. Not that a little exercise is a bad thing.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

dmg said:


> However, I still found the staff on Queen Street to be unpleasant. And I wouldn't describe their store as a 'nice' environment. Simply put, the staff at the Apple store in Yorkdale were more pleasant and more helpful. Period.
> 
> ~dmg


I know what you mean. Everytime I'm there, everyone there seems to be in a downer mood.  
While I haven't had any real issues with the Queen Street staff, they could probably use some of those "happy" pills. 

By the way, when I spoke of environment, I was speaking more to the open space and layout, rather than personnel.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't know man, do you really want a bunch of mac happy freaks tap dancing around you complete with the watusi while you're just checking out gear? At the very least they like to actually communicate with people. Which is a distinct plus it seems.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Their spirit has probably been crushed by:

a) The Apple Store having product when they don't
b) Thousands of callers a day "Do you have the iPod nano? iMac? Video iPod? Why not?"
c) Obnoxious customers "How much for RAM? I can get it for half that at www.whereever.com!"

If ehmac is flooded with these type of things, I can only image what the resellers have to deal with on the daily basis. How many people walk into the stores, and want a 15-minute tutorial on how to RIP a DVD to the Video iPod? I bet it's going to get worse. And when these places start charging for the lessons, the customers are going to freak "You should tell me for free!"


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

I just want to put in a good word for Carbon Computing in Kitchener. Ever since they opened their store, the atmosphere has been pleasant, the staff are awesome, tons of stock displayed, and I was surprised to see the amount of 3rd party stock for just about anything iPod, including the iPod Nano.

When you walk into the store, the first thing that happens is you get a "hello" from either someone from behind the counter or on the floor. That right there is the best thing anyone can do for me as a customer, a simple "hello" makes a good impression on me. The staff are friendly and don't follow you around like a magnet and actually allow you to look around, try things out that are on display. If you're hanging around one particular Mac for example, someone will approach you and ask if you need any help, which is good, and they leave you alone if you reply that you're just checking it out. One thing I have to say, is that the entire staff is enthusiastic about Apple products, latest trends and of course over special events.

The layout of the store is truly kick ass, the first thing that distracts you as you walk in is the 30" Apple display , I love that monitor! All the Mac hardware is displayed in a manner where you have lots of room to try them out. If there was one thing on my wish list, that would be to get more variety of software, but that may happen over time.

I'm happy with Carbon Computing in Kitchener and I hope they continue with the great customer service experience I received on many accounts now .


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

I recommend Creative Technology because they always beat whatever price the Apple Store and CDW has posted.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

sketch said:


> I recommend Creative Technology because they always beat whatever price the Apple Store and CDW has posted.


agreed. they really helped me out with my lower ram slot issue quickly and set me up with a new powerbook with little fuss. Their service center is the best so far. They have all my (and any friends) business from here on in.

Haven't visited carbon KW it's a little out there for me, but it sounds pretty good.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

MacGYVER said:


> I just want to put in a good word for Carbon Computing in Kitchener. Ever since they opened their store, the atmosphere has been pleasant, the staff are awesome, tons of stock displayed, and I was surprised to see the amount of 3rd party stock for just about anything iPod, including the iPod Nano.
> 
> When you walk into the store, the first thing that happens is you get a "hello" from either someone from behind the counter or on the floor. That right there is the best thing anyone can do for me as a customer, a simple "hello" makes a good impression on me. The staff are friendly and don't follow you around like a magnet and actually allow you to look around, try things out that are on display. If you're hanging around one particular Mac for example, someone will approach you and ask if you need any help, which is good, and they leave you alone if you reply that you're just checking it out. One thing I have to say, is that the entire staff is enthusiastic about Apple products, latest trends and of course over special events.
> 
> ...


Actually, I am sad to say that the service in this store beats the hell out of their Toronto store. Too bad I have to shop in Toronto mostly.


----------



## Carbon Computing (Jan 7, 2003)

Trick or Treat.
First off thank you all for the constructive critique of our different locations. Kudo's to the entire KW team, it is hard to believe it has been 6 months. (Woot Woot! as a certain staff memeber is prone to saying). We are taking all of these suggestions to heart. 

It is my personal commitment that *ALL* Carbon Computing stores will be the best places in Canada to shop for Apple equipment and peripherals. We have recently expanded, again, to hire 7 more staff in TO to assist in all this growth, including back end support for KW. Believe it or not we actually have 7 divisions in the TO store: the Carbon Retail store, Carbon Service - Repair & Outbound Service, Carbon Corporate, Carbon Academy, Carbon Sound and Picture (Pro Audio and Pro Video). 

I'd like to take this opportunity to answer some of the questions raised so far in this forum.

Customer Service: Can it improve? ALWAYS! We have experienced growing pains and our management staff has been stretched to capacity* (launching the KW store, launching CarbonSP etc.). Our attentions are back in our own back yard. Are we going to be able to please 100% of our customers? ...well we're sure going to try!
(* Thank you all, you know who you are!)

Signage in KW: This has required all kinds of paperwork and licenses, the last of which was granted yesterday! As our paperwork is now complete, the signage is now under way. It will still be 5 weeks and I will be there for the impromptu party. You are all invited. Bring a friend. Better still, bring a Windows user that needs rescue from the dark side.

Discounts: There is a Carbon Card available for discounts. Ask in the store.

Closing on time: We try our best to satisfy customers but at the same time we respect our staff and their family commitments enough to try to close on time. That said, Carbon is open late twice a week and is open Saturday in both locations and Sunday in TO.

Changes soon to come: In the new year we will be integrating a much much faster check out / POS (point of sale) / CRM (customer relatioship management) software solution (all running on Macs and hosted on our Xserves, natch!). More on this later. This is actually very exiting because with this software we will be able to run our business much more effectively but I believe we will be able to penetrate deep into the "sure I would use a Mac, but there's no software for business" marketplace. Wouldn't it be amazing to walk into restaurants, furniture stores etc. and see all of them working on Macs!

The Apple Store: Welcome. For those of you who prefer to shop in a mall or big box store, enjoy. 

We at Carbon have different focuses. We are a 100% locally owned Canadian company with commitments to the neighbourhoods we are in. We sponsor local related events (these have included: Hot Docs, Res Fest, Rebelfest, Jewish Film Festival, Images Festival and more) and contributed to a variety of arts groups and local charities, foremost among these the Daily Bread Food Bank and Foster Parents Plan. Our staff are vested in the communities they are in and proud of it. In both KW and TO we have opened local, sustainable shops that boost the economy of the neighbourhood. The designers and architects we hire, the display builders, printers etc. are all local. 

Selection: Of course we carry the full line of Apple products. We also actively seek out the best selection of third party products, software, books, pro-audio and pro-video products and we have the staff that can give you your best options. 
We have 10 Apple certified techs on staff with bench space for all of them. 
We repair & restore where possible. We facilitate data recovery as much as possible rather than discard for an easy fix.

And most importantly, our Macs are more nutritious... our kids eat better if you shop with us ;-)

So Happy Halloween, eh? And keep your suggestions coming, we welcome them all.

P.S. Drop by the store on Halloween and see the staff (yup, me too) in costume!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Carbon Computing said:


> Discounts: There is a Carbon Card available for discounts. Ask in the store.


You should tell us about this card here...I'm not going to walk down to Queen St. East just to ask about a discount card. 



Carbon Computing said:


> Changes soon to come: In the new year we will be integrating a much much faster check out / POS (point of sale) / CRM (customer relatioship management) software solution (all running on Macs and hosted on our Xserves, natch!). More on this later.


Would also love to hear more about this. Almost a decade ago, I looked into Mac POS solutions and there were quite a few around.



Carbon Computing said:


> Selection: Of course we carry the full line of Apple products. We also actively seek out the best selection of third party products, software, books, pro-audio and pro-video products and we have the staff that can give you your best options.


Hrmmm...maybe I will give you guys a call later today for an iceKey instead of walking over to CSC. You're a lot closer.


----------

